# Kerry gains communist endorsement.



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

The St Augustine [FL] Record

July 14, 2004

By D.P. HEIMBOLD

The southern Democrats must be thrilled by the news that the Communist Party of The United States of America, CPUSA, is publicly supporting the election of John Kerry.

The CPUSA has made available on its Web site, cpusa.org, an advertisement entitled Top Ten Reasons To Defeat Bush. This advertisement can be downloaded. The communist party urges readers to place this ad in local newspapers throughout the country to defeat President Bush.

Remarkably, the "Top Ten Reasons" of the Communist party are identical to those of the Democratic party; out-sourcing, homosexual rights, abortion and the like.

At first, I thought "this is only a coincidence." The Democratic party of the United States couldn't be in lock step with the Marxists! So, I wrote to a spokesman of the CPUSA in Georgia and here is part of his letter:

" The CPUSA supports the John Kerry campaign with donations and volunteer effort. We believe that defeating George Bush is the single most important issue this November ..."

Next, I discovered that one of Kerry's campaign themes is " Let America be America Again." This slogan was borrowed from a Communist poet, Langston Hughes. This is not common knowledge to the average American.

"Let America be America Again" sounds good but is a rambling, gloomy poem. Interestingly, another poem by Langston goes as follows;

"Goodbye, Christ Jesus, Lord, God, Jehova, Beat it on away from here now.

Make way for a new guy with no religion at all -- A real guy named Marx, communist, Lenin, Peasant, Stalin, Worker, ME -- I said, ME!"

Then, if this was not enough to convince me that the Democratic party has lost it, a third discovery!

A Vietnam vet group took a trip to Communist Hanoi to investigate a report that John Kerry was in the "Hanoi Hall of Fame." Yes, there is a museum in Hanoi with a section dedicated to foreign activists who help defeat the United States Military in Vietnam. Of course, you would expect Jane Fonda's picture to be there. But, alas, there is John Kerry's picture shaking the hand of a communist official.

Never has there been such a tragedy.

Never has there been such a threat to America. The Democratic party has been taken over by the far, far left!

Not only the communists but the homosexual activists who are appalled that George Bush is married to a woman! They are enraged that the president wants a constitutional amendment to protect traditional marriage between a man and woman.

Then we have the ACLU running to a federal activist judge with every piece of legislation that doesn't fit into their leftist agenda. They support every Democratic socialist whim. The removal of the Ten Commandments is their top priority!

Why can't our children read? The liberal NEA runs the government schools. You can't mention God or the Ten Commandments, but you can teach Islam and have the children pray to Allah and pass out condoms. The teachers union is solidly behind the Democratic candidate, John Kerry.

How about the AFL-CIO? Solidly Democratic. How about the press? Solidly behind the left.

Case in point: Viacom owns CBS and Dan Rather. Dan is really the president of the American Leftist Establishment. Every night Dan informs the country what we, the troops and the president did wrong that day. His boss, Viacom, just happens to own the company that published Richard Clark's attack on George Bush and company. Clarke was the hero of the 9-11 hearing. Viacom pushed up the publication date of Clark's book to coincide with the hearings.

Oh, by the way, Viacom not only owns CBS and Dan Rather, but MTV!

Yes, the same MTV that featured Janet Jackson's breast at the Super Bowl half time!

Hollywood? There might be one or two votes for Bush from the filmmakers. But don't count on it. Michael Moore's "Fahrenheit 9/11" propaganda film hurt the president. Impressionable youth fall victim to lies.

But, not to worry.

Truth means nothing to the Left.

The quality of character of the Hollywood crowd is best illustrated by the recent antics of the starlet Britney Spears. After her 24-hour marriage, Britney is now engaged to a loser who left his unmarried, pregnant girlfriend and little child. There was not one eyebrow raised by the Hollywood-infatuated Network News. This is normal behavior for the left.

The deck is really stacked against the re-election of President Bush.

Now even the mass murderer Saddam Hussein agrees with Kennedy and Kerry that the president is a criminal. Before the election in November the press will clean up Hussein to look like a saint and George W. Bush a gangster.

John Kerry promises to save the union by going to the UN. Kerry may have to deal with Muslim Kofi Annan's son, Kojo, who received "consultant" fees from Swiss company, Cotecna, which oversaw Iraq's Oil-For-Food program. Some of the $10 billion that was funneled through the "family run" UN program ended up in al Taqwa and Asat Trust, two of al-Qaida's front organizations. Funny, there are al-Qaida in Florida and the UN, but not in Iraq! Alas, but who is chopping off heads in Iraq?

While the bulk of our National Guard are over seas fighting terrorist, every leftist weirdo is coming out of the closet to hi-jack the November presidential election.

The question is: What are the "real" southern Democrats going to do?

Will they join the CPUSA, NEA, ACLU and a host of other radical leftist groups or help save the country from this mob.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey Kerry\Edwards ... :2up: :321: :finger2: :flipoff: 


Ryan


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ryan933 @ Tue Jul 20 said:


> Hey Kerry\Edwards ... :2up: :321: :finger2: :flipoff:
> 
> Ryan


Good one Ryan!, but lets not forget to tell Kerry and Missy Edwards to kiss our little pink: :FM:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Did any of this news come as a surprise? The marxists overran the democratic party years ago...the first bolshevik to be elected president was FDR...he even had a soviet spy working for him: Alger Hiss!


----------

